# expanding a chevre recipe



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

My recipe for chevre calls for 5 quarts of milk. I usually use 1/8 tsp. of
starter(direct-set) in this recipe and 2 tbspns. of rennet/water (3 drops liquid
rennet in 1/3 c.water) However, I presently have 2 gals of milk I can use. How
should i adjust the starter amount and the rennet amount?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

3.2tbspns of rennet/water 
1/5 tsp of starter


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

thnx. I just kinda winged it and it turned out really good!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Great Sandy and so glad it turned out good for you! Sometimes when we, "wing it" it does turn out! Out of curiosity, what did you use for the starter? I usually use cultured buttermilk.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I used a direct-set "Farmstead" culture I got from Hoegger's.


----------

